# Điểm danh công dụng của các loại đèn trang trí phòng ngủ



## gomsubaokhanh (28/3/22)

Sau khi cất công thiết kế một không gian xinh xắn cho tổ ấm của mình, bạn đã biết lựa chọn loại đèn phù hợp cho phòng ngủ của mình? Cùng điểm qua TOP 5 các loại đèn trang trí phòng ngủ hiện đại nhất 2022 nhé.


Công dụng của các loại đèn trang trí phòng ngủ

Cải thiện chất lượng và thời gian giấc ngủ

Khác với các loại đèn chiếu thông thường, đèn phòng ngủ được thiết kế với ánh sáng dịu nhẹ, không gây chói mắt. Màu sắc của đèn phòng ngủ đem lại cảm giác thư giãn, ấm áp và thoải mái. Từ đó, đèn ngủ gián tiếp giúp bạn đi vào giấc ngủ một cách dễ dàng hơn.




Trang hoàng nâng cấp cho không gian

Phòng ngủ của cặp vợ chồng trẻ không thể nào thiếu một chiếc đèn ngủ với ánh sáng mờ ảo lãng mạn. Với trẻ em, ánh đèn dịu êm cũng khiến bé cảm thấy an toàn và dễ chịu. Đèn trang trí phòng ngủ có thể hô biến căn phòng của bạn thành bất cứ phong cách cá tính ấn tượng nào nếu biết bài trí các loại đèn với bố cục hợp lí.

Lưu ý khi sử dụng các loại đèn trang trí phòng ngủ

Điện năng tiêu thụ

Bên cạnh vẻ đẹp bên ngoài mà chiếc đèn đem lại, điện năng tiêu thụ cũng là yếu tố quan trọng mà chủ nhà cần quan tâm khi mua các loại đèn trang trí phòng ngủ. Để tối ưu phần điện năng, bạn nên chọn những loại đèn ngủ có công suất vừa phải. Sở dĩ đèn cho phòng ngủ cũng không cần lượng ánh sáng mạnh như phòng khách, chúng ưu tiên sự thư giãn, thoải mái hơn.

Kích thước của đèn trang trí phòng ngủ

Để tổng thể phòng ngủ hài hòa, cân đối, tỉ lệ giữa đèn trang trí và diện tích căn phòng cần tương quan với nhau. Chẳng hạn, nếu chọn đèn thả, bạn cần tính toán chiều cao trần xem có phù hợp không. Nếu trần quá thấp, bạn có thể chuyển sang một số loại đèn nhỏ gọn hơn như đèn bàn, đèn cây…

Cường độ và màu sắc ánh sáng

Ánh sáng đèn ngủ là những điều kiện tiên quyết ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn. Khi chọn đèn, gia chủ cần cân nhắc ánh sáng đèn, nên lựa chọn các loại đèn có màu dịu nhẹ, ấm áp. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên chọn các đèn có thể tinh chỉnh được độ sáng linh hoạt!

Thiết kế của phòng ngủ

Lưu ý, các loại đèn trang trí phòng ngủ cũng cần phù hợp với tổng quan nội thất cả căn phòng. Sự phù hợp và đăng đối trong kiến trúc sẽ mang đến một tổng thể nhã nhặn, thể hiện được cá tính xuyên suốt của căn phòng cùng gu thẩm mỹ của gia chủ.Thế nên, cần chọn đèn trang trí phòng ngủ có kích thước phù hợp, màu sắc cùng tông màu của phòng, hạn chế các chi tiết rườm rà, rối mắt.




Xem thêm: TOP 5 các loại đèn trang trí phòng ngủ xu hướng 2022


----------

